# Non resident archery permit (Illinios)



## Slice1 (Jan 10, 2007)

A buddy of mine told me that Illinois issues 20000 non-resident archery permits. 
You have to enter a draw to get one. The cost is about $400. He also told me you can buy a non-resident doe only tag for $15. I live in St. Louis, so driving over to Illinois is no problem for me. I am seriously thinking about applying for a tag. There are a lot of good public hunting areas in Illnois. This same friend of mine shot an 11 pointer on public land.


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

I grew up in Illinois and return every Oct/Nov for bow hunting with my brothers. Since the "lottery" started everyone who applied (online starting in Jun on their web site) has received a tag for either sex and one for antlerless only. I hope it continues in this fashion, getting the tag. The lottery sucks. It is $15 for OTC doe tags, one at a time for out of state hunters. Got two doe and a 9 pt
last season.


----------

